# Easy ways to catch otter on a big river?



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Does anybody know any ways to catch some otter on a big river. All i have right now are some Mb 750 beaver traps and some drowning rods All posts will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

find sign!
toilets, foot prints, otter slime, slides, etc. Make sure you have them in the area first. Then just set. They've been know to come into castor mounds, but you'll end up with 20 beaver before you end up catching an otter if the area has a lot of beaver. They do make lure for them also. Cavens "Otter Lure Supreme".

good luck. 
xdeano


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

Just set beaver slides and they will come.Were not allowed to trap them here in Kansas and I can't keep them from my sets. :x


----------

